# Royal Blue HMPK



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys, been a bit since I posted. Well I tried to spawn yet another of my pair, my SD Mizu and my CT Umbriel, but it didn't work. They were so close, he had a huge bubblenest, she had thick breeding bars and was being submissive, but for some reason it just didn't work out. Well I've been talking to a breeder on Ultimate Bettas, some of you may know him, his name's Jeremy. He's helped me a lot and given me some great info, and he'll be sending me his Royal Blue HMPK Pair that he spawned about a month ago  I should get them on March 17, which is my B-day (Yay what a great present.) And I'll probably put them in the spawn tank the next day or the day after. 

I have everything ready this time, space, time, heater, BBS eggs, may get Microworms. And since It's my B-day in a week and a half, I'll hopefully be getting a 20 gallon for a grow out tank, as well as some Beany Baby containers that I'll order online. I can't wait, I hope this spawn works <3 Here are some pics! 











Female:


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oooo they are so pretty


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow those HMPK's are amazing! So blue! they'll make beautiful fry!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

They're gorgeous! AND they're proven breeders??  BONUS!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so pretty! And so blue! lol


----------



## Nova (Mar 7, 2011)

lucky lucky, i just get my fish from dog patch and petsmart...... some advice, only get the strong 1s(moving and not just sitting at the bottom) my mom got me 1 4 my B-day that wouldnt move or eat and he died. but i got 3 new fish off of him.... i plan 2 breed so i have 2 pick a pair and get them healthy. BTW, good luck !!!


----------

